# QS makeover



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what a long day yesterday was.. full post soon


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

:lol: LOL its like watching a movie trailer. Cant wait for the main feature 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> :lol: LOL its like watching a movie trailer. Cant wait for the main feature 8)


thanks m8  i never know how to post my detailing post here on the TT forum, as they are designed for detailing world, where they love long and detailed post with loads of pics and videos and write ups, i sometimes think they may be a bit long winded for this site... :? 
but i suppose if you do not want to read it all... you do not have to :roll: :roll: :roll: lol


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Syd,

Before the paint correction notice in another post that the paint thickness was 124 microns. Did you take a reading after this?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

bobski said:


> Hi Syd,
> 
> Before the paint correction notice in another post that the paint thickness was 124 microns. Did you take a reading after this?


yes john did, we was removing on average 3-5 microns... it was decided from the start that this will not be a 100% correction detail due to a few things..

1 this car was in a foooking bad way :evil: the previous owner should have be put up against a wall and shot 

click pic for larger pic









this was a good part [smiley=bigcry.gif]

there was some deep RDS (really deep scratches )

we could have obtained a 100% correction , but the amount of clear coat that would have to be removed to obtain this was getting very close to the danger point 

my own view on 99-100% correction is that yes it is 100% swirl and scratch free.... but with all the will in the world 3-4 washes later...you will not have 100% scratch free paint, so you are just chasing the dragon

the car is now a good 90% mint...but there is a lot of clear coat left for future machine polishing :lol: with no risk of burn through


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> what a long day yesterday was.. full post soon


HI SYD,

I wish i had your patience - your car looks stunning :mrgreen: 
My phantom black is incredibly hard as like yours it started life badly (lady owner - say no more :!: :!: ) :!: 
There are similar swirls & scratches that i have tried all to shift but not 100% not even close, maybe one day you can do mine :?: :?:  
Or maybe i need to buy a polisher & some lessons from you??

It is getting better but its bl_ _ dy hard work :lol:

Keep it up :roll: 
SAV..


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bobski said:


> Hi Syd,
> 
> Before the paint correction notice in another post that the paint thickness was 124 microns. Did you take a reading after this?


when i first read this i thought you were taking the pee!

i didn't realise there was instrumentation that measured the thickness of your paint!!

wowsers!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yes M8.... all cleaver stuff 8)

bonnet N= non ferrous










wing F= ferrous


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

What does the gun shaped torch thingymebob do please?

I've only ever polished and waxed by hand, looks a hell of alott easier on the arms!!

Stu.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

SVStu said:


> What does the gun shaped torch thingymebob do please?
> 
> Stu.


Under certain lights / torches, it highlights swirls/scratches/marks in the paintwork


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

How much is a full detail sesh like this??????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> How much is a full detail sesh like this??????


Have a look in the events section Dave Jack-in-a-Box is doing a tour £200 per car well worth it


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > How much is a full detail sesh like this??????
> ...


Thanks yellow! I'm really nervous about showing a "detailer" my car as they'll probably rip me apart!

I love my car and it's always cleaned and the paint is very good however i doubt it's on the level that these cars are on!!!!!

Will look into a proper detailing sesh.

Sorry to hijack this thread but once it's detailed (£200 job from jacinabox) how often / what needs doing to keep it tip top!?

I use a lambs wool mitt and decent shampoo (ok it has wax in it) and then i just leather it off and it looks amazing in my eyes... all this machine polishing is above me!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SteveS TT said:
> ...


No point in showing a detailer a perfect car they are there to put your paint work right


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SteveS TT said:
> ...


I would loose the lambs wool mitt mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

now that my car is in the condition that i am used to, it will only get a machine polish once a year, if needed.. the main thing that you have to get sorted m8 if you get a paint correction detail... is yous weekly wash routine, and it is that and that alone that will make your car stand the test of time.
my number 1 priority when i wash my car is to try and make it as clean as possible before my sponge  yes sponge touches the paint


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

Stunning qs syd  8)


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

so Lambs wool mitt is a no no then?

I was told sponges capture the gritty dirt in between the sponge and paint work thus leaving swirls... where as the mitt lifts the dirt???


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> so Lambs wool mitt is a no no then?
> 
> I was told sponges capture the gritty dirt in between the sponge and paint work thus leaving swirls... where as the mitt lifts the dirt???


 there is no defined right answer m8...but a hell of a lot of pro detailers use sponges ( the one i use looks like one from aldi nothing special looking about it  but are £7.00 each zymol is the make[smiley=bigcry.gif] and the school of thought is that the dirt is on the surface and with plenty rinsing will remove from sponge where as the mit... the dirt will become lodged in the fur and not be dislodged with rinsing, but later will come free on the car
there is a good argument for both, so it is what you feel comfortable with
as i said its all down to the pre wash even b4 mit/sponge touches the car. my method is power wash 1st then foam from the foam lance then power wash....then wash with sponge and warm water with dodo born to be mild shampoo then rinse with open end of hose pipe.... dry with large sonus drying towel then blow dry all awkward areas like front grill rear valance around headlight ect ect ect.. misting with finishcare 425 and dry...then final buff with ultra plush mf towel... yes some might think..yeh right :roll: but i love my car and if you ever get the chance to do a full machine polish on German clear coat paint [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] ... trust me you will do anything to keep them swirls to a minimum


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> but i love my car and if you ever get the chance to do a full machine polish on German clear coat paint [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] ... trust me you will do anything to keep them swirls to a minimum


Blood sweat and tears innit!!! Its hard work!!!! but worth it


----------

